# Achill Island V's Aran Islands



## qwerty08 (18 Oct 2010)

As the title suggests, looking to get out of Dublin for a couple of days with the other half and hit one of these islands off the west coast, just wondering what people's opinions are in terms of which is better?

We're both mid 20s so looking for a bit of a lively spot at night but like the idea of hitting some place kind of remote and rugged too.

Any comments welcome


----------



## addob (18 Oct 2010)

I have no experience with either of these islands but spent a weekend on Inishboffin and dream of going back!
Perhaps it might suit!

addob


----------



## Choosey (18 Oct 2010)

Hi Though both are lovely, I would opt for the Aran Islands as the bridge over to Achill takes the 'island' impression away a litlle bit.  Aran is fabulous - a hurricane could hit mainland and you really woudn't care.  Inishbofin is lovely too actually.  Aran is lively enough at weekends and you can visit the other islands quite easily  - nowhere nicer if you get the weather.  Enjoy!


----------



## picorette (18 Oct 2010)

Achill Island is pleasant, but not that different to other places on NW coast.

As Choosey has said, Aran Islands are properly remote, and because of this are less developed, and to my mind, more interesting.


----------



## Boyd (18 Oct 2010)

Inis Mor does have a Supermacs though!


----------



## dugganindeep (3 Nov 2010)

*I recommend the Aran Islands and Galway.*

I recommend the Aran Islands. If you want lively then you can enjoy Galway on your way to the Islands or on your way back.
You can get a ferry from Rossaveal or fly from Inverin. Both have shuttle buses from Galway city centre. There is a facebook Aran Islands page. Check it out if you're on facebook.
Aran Islands Information is available by searching Google.ie for Aran Islands Tourist Information.
Niamh.


----------



## gianni (3 Nov 2010)

One big plus (for me) about Achill Island is that you can take your car - particularly for this time of the year. If it were Summer I wouldn't be so bothered about having my own transport.

Incidentally, have you considered Clare Island ?


----------

